# Lash up. 2-8-8-8-2 Triplex, 4-8-8-4 Bigboy



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

2-8-8-8-2 Triplex and 4-8-8-4 Bigboy with a lash up making an impressive sight as they pull away with a mile of twin bogie hoppers.


Railking and it’s digital command system (DCS) makes this function very simple to operate using their hand held remote in conjunction with the track interface.


Each loco, with a tractive effort of around 135,000lb.would command power of titanic proportions.


One can only surmise that the strength of the couplings must have been the ‘Achilles heel’ rather than available power.
Thanks to MTH for making these engines available in 1/32 scale. Anything larger would certainly make operating very difficult, if not impossible.
Please check out the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MIob5ruhpg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also have an MTH 2-8-8-8-2 Triplex and 4-8-8-4 Bigboy. What coupler do you have on the front of the BB and behind the Triplex.........Jim


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great








Where's the other 90 hoppers at to make the mile long train


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Main131.














That is a lot of actual power as I just heard today that the actual draw bar pull of the MTH Big Boy is about identical to the USA Big Boy.

I've read that when the triplexes came out (1914) their inital max tractive effort was in fact more than the couplers, draft gears and frames the rolling stock at that time could handle. I've always thought it was a fascinating design.

Just as FYI, there is an updated sound file available for the Triplex that has louder whistle and chuff volumes set if you want to load it: http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/G07...27bUPD.mth 


Hey Jim: I was actually able to get a G scale kadee #789 on the front of mine. See the MTH Big Boy section on this page and see the link provided there http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/gardenrr_mods.htm I was able to modify it so it folds back in and allows you to close the door. It takes a little time but it's not too hard to do. A Kadee installed like this on the front of a Big Boy/Challenger should mate with the Protocoupler on the back of the Triplex just fine.
































Keep the videos and pics coming*







*

*Raymond*


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 10 Dec 2009 07:03 PM 
That's great








Where's the other 90 hoppers at to make the mile long train








Hi Chuck
Thanks for comments.
I have a problem with that.
a; Where do I get 90 hoppers from
b; Where do I find 6000 dollars
c; Where do I get the energy to carry them down to my railway?

In the mean time I am going to ues my imagination and tell the odd 'white lie' Forgive me for that!


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a good question.
I can actually use the same couplings that are fitted on the Triplex tender and the front of the Bigboy.
I close the tender coupling, lift the front of the BB slightly and lower it down and slot the two together.
This is not ideal, but they do stay coupled up. 
Why do Railking fit such a 'cheap excuse' on the front of thier locos and then offera lash up as a feature?
main131


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, Well let's see...
a; eBay!!
b; Write a letter to obama and tell him you need some $$$ for a "green" project like building a windmill or solar panels??
c; Hmm..VIAGRA









Sorry but I was just messing withyou about all the hoppers..


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Must dim all the lights in the neighborhood when that thing starts rolling.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 12 Dec 2009 05:16 AM 
Posted By Chucks_Trains on 10 Dec 2009 07:03 PM 
That's great








Where's the other 90 hoppers at to make the mile long train








Hi Chuck
Thanks for comments.
I have a problem with that.
a; Where do I get 90 hoppers from
b; Where do I find 6000 dollars
c; Where do I get the energy to carry them down to my railway?

In the mean time I am going to ues my imagination and tell the odd 'white lie' Forgive me for that! 



Ha Ha Ha! You will get no sympathy here!

a: anywhere, it's not a problem of availability.
b: well, it might be a little more difficult, but don't you have almost $3,000 in locos? so only twice the effort to collect the bucks for the locos.
c: you need to make storage tracks, there are several excellent threads about storage facilities at the moment.

ha ha, congrats on your motive power though!

Regards, Greg


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

That just about wraps it up then.
What helpful advice one finds on MLS. 
All I have to do now is to sign up with ebay, engage with the President on green issues, vastly increase the size of my garden railway and start taking viagra.
Oh yes and it is going to cost me a minimum of 6000 dollars!
Well thanks
Any chance of you sending me one of your old jackets for Christmas...Don't answer that...Please.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Welp thats what we are here for....







*Good advise*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think this stuff was all pretty much tongue in cheek, and was to be taken as friendly ribbing!. 

Yes, we all seem to buy motive power before we complete the train behind it, I think I had 4 locos before I had any rolling stock! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I just ran across this video by Raymond Manley with MTH Big Boys and MTH Triplexes on You Tube. It has to be one of the most impressive large scale videos I have ever seen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFKvmtMlR4U

I've never seen it before so perhaps others have not either.

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! 
Looks like Ray was emptying both the Powder River Basin and Appalachia with just two trains! 

With such an open yard, does he carry everything in at night? If so then no wonder that barbell weight is holding down the cover! 

Looks like just the locos would fill my loop! 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey John, 

The notice the second train starting to move and then look at the cars on the upper level, coming from the right side. If I remember correctly the trains go into his house or basement through a tunnel. Raymond can give you the straight answer.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Gary, 
Kinda figured there was indoor storage, it would take me a couple of days to set up one of those trains.... 

John


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry and John.

It only takes 5 mins or so to put each train together, including engines. The key in my case is being able to drive them in and out on an inside staging track, body mounted kadee couplers on all the coal cars and a Split-Jaw car railer ramp. Bringing them back in takes another 3 mins or so. Had no idea at the time I bought my house that it would be so well suited to a G scale layout... not sure I'm ever going to move.











Raymond


----------

